# Cooler Temps, Cheese Time



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 20, 2017)

Some folks in the resort asked if i could smoke some cheese for them.

Sure

Took advantage of the cooler 70s temps yesterday.













assortedch.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 20, 2017






Quarter the gouda. Did 2 hickory and 2 apple.













goudasm.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 20, 2017






6" Amazn grenade for each @1.5 hrs













6hickory.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 20, 2017






Hickory smoke.













hicgouda.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 20, 2017






Apple













asgpj7.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 20, 2017






After done smoking, wrap in cheesecloth and fridge over night.

Vac sealed this morning.

Hickory on left, Apple on right.













hikasmch88.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 20, 2017


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 20, 2017)

That looks really good, nepas, I gotta do some of that soon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice job on the cheese Rick!

It really took on some nice color!








   Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks Jeff & Al

Al good to hear you did ok from Irma. Maria looks to be heading north.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nepas, cheese looks real good. I've got a refrigerator full. Just waiting for our late(and only) summer to end. Who da thunk it mid 80's in Sept in VT. Not that I'm complaining.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2017)

Been to warm here for me to smoke cheese,few more weeks

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 20, 2017)

N, nice color on your cheese ,looks great !


----------

